# 2007 MazdaSPEED 6 - Build Log (+link to sub install)



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm making a new thread to encompass my full upgrade of my car. so here we go!

First off here is the link to my old sub install:
My Sub Build Thread....READ FIRST...

Shortly after the IDMAX, I decided to change out to an IDQ10" V.3 because I just didn't need all that in the back and I needed some trunk space back.









After sitting in that setup for about a year, I decided, enough of these horrible bose speakers.....so here goes the start of my new build...

Battery/Fuse Mount for 0 gauge fuse holder









Behind the back seat mounting. Nothing is wired up yet...just placing and screwed things down...









That's all for now...more to come when I have more time!


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any performance mods? I love my Speed6! Yours looks pretty darn good.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Performance mods are: TIP, CAI, race pipe, custom catback exhaust, upgraded bypass valve and an oil catch can...

My last Dyno gave me 276whp/310tq so I'm happy with my stock tune and I'll work on my audio now


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Amp Rack Updates:

Cut some 1/2" MDF into strips into 1" wide strips and wrapped them in carpet and laid them into the back panel for mounting the KS300.4 and the KS1000.1 for a standoff so I can do a nice tuck under the amps.









Here is the amps laid on top for fit and alignment:









Amp Rack mounted in the car:









Going to add some wires and get everything ready then mount the amps...

more to come soon!


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to my build http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/65682-speed-6-install.html Looks like I never finished the build log. I will have to put up pics of the sub box.
This winter I am gathering some performance goodies to put on it. Which CAI did you get? How did you go about getting a custom exhaust? Did you get a new intercooler? How easy was it to install the oil catch can?


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

another speed 6 owner reporting in...unfortunately i havnt done anything yet becasue the difficulty of replacing the head unit pisses me off every time i try to plan my system out.

good reads though! looks like we all have titanium Grey too!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

bfowler said:


> another speed 6 owner reporting in...unfortunately i havnt done anything yet becasue the difficulty of replacing the head unit pisses me off every time i try to plan my system out.
> 
> good reads though! looks like we all have titanium Grey too!


Save your money on replacing the head unit and get a good processor...it will go a long way! 

I prefer a clean stock look and I don't care too much about all the shiny stuff they add in decks nowadays anyways... 

Also UPDATE!

Spent some time and cut the front door rings out...while the sun was shining...


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

nittanylion64 said:


> Here is a link to my build http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/65682-speed-6-install.html Looks like I never finished the build log. I will have to put up pics of the sub box.
> This winter I am gathering some performance goodies to put on it. Which CAI did you get? How did you go about getting a custom exhaust? Did you get a new intercooler? How easy was it to install the oil catch can?


The CAI is the MazdaSPEED one.

The custom exhaust was done at a shop a little south of me

I did not replace the intercooler.............yet...

the Oil Catch Can was somewhat a pain but i got my kit from here


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Sub Amp mounted and wires tucked....and it works! haha :thumbsup:










getting closer by the day!


----------



## svntwosix (May 13, 2010)

Great process, I'd love to see the finish!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

nice work,

So have you really listened to your system with the IDQ in?
How did you find the sound going from IDMax to IDQ?

Very curious. Lol Still have not hooked up either my IDQ or IDMax.
Keep up the good work.

Last build was pretty good and informative. So I'm sure this one will be too.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> nice work,
> 
> So have you really listened to your system with the IDQ in?
> How did you find the sound going from IDMax to IDQ?
> ...


I had the IDQ in my system for about a year using the stock system. I was delusional to the fact that my stock speakers were good until I sat in my previous car that some some CDT's which is currently running off the stock deck that sounded just day and night between the stock speakers in my current car.

The IDQ definitely does not hit as hard at the IDMAX, but i found that I really did not use the IDMAX to it's full potential in my setup. I never ran it very hard on a daily basis. However, it is a great speaker I was just doing it an injustice for what it can do vs what I needed for my system. I opted for more trunk space and the IDQ's better SQ response. I felt the IDQ to be a better fit for my system and with my other stuff i'm putting into here, it should be great.

yes keep watching, i'll be doing more as a get more time...some downtime in a few days for Thanksgiving but i'll be back at it soon. :laugh:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

very nice, I do like the comparison.

I think honestly I'm in the same position as you. Hence I have both. But decided to keep my IDQ10V2D4's as well. Just in the off chance I need my space. As I do right now for one of my cars.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Got a little itchy fingered last night. Got the baffles up:

Shot of the test fit for the driver:









The door with just the baffle installed:









now that those fit...time for the dreaded wires through the door...now i have to wonder where i should mount the crossovers..I'm thinking under the driver seat may be a a suitable spot...


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly the door wires weren't as difficult as I thought they would be. You can run along the outside of the Molex plug, there is a groove that the speaker wire can fit in. The rears were a lot more difficult. I ran them through the clip portion of the Molex plug, then I figured out that was the clip that holds the plug together. It never came apart but that has kept me from putting rears in yet in the Speed6. Good luck.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll have to check out the doors after this weekend..turkey day and GT5 are gonna take up some of my time

Update! cleaned up the panels of the stock plastic rims around the outer door panel and then drilled the holes to make the grill pass more air through..

unmodified left <--> modified right









Much cleaner than having it cut out for an oval and still looks stock!


















Behind the seat amp rack with more wires hooked up and holes drilled to allow wires to go to the trunk amps...(yes i know the cap is still there...i'll get rid of it later =P









Otherside of said amp rack showing where the wires are poking out


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

UPDATE:

No pics this time...

but i got one my rear door panels off and deadened it and got the wire through the grommet...not too shabby for after thanksgiving work.....feeling pretty good and yes it is not that hard when you get down to trying it out....


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Update:

Did the deadening on a front door to know how difficult it would be to do so i got an idea for both rear and front:

Some Pics:
Door Panel Bare









Back Side of Door Hardware









Door Deadened with Damplifier Pro and Luxury Liner Pro


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I got the doors wired.....finished about 12:30 AM......didn't go any further to route through the car...that's for another day...

...it was painful and i would NOT like to do it again...but all i have to say is that it is done!

No Pictures...i was having too much fun just working on it...


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

well i finally got everything in and wired it all up and nothing blew up! 

just a quick picture...i was tired and didn't take more yet....

All the wiring as clean as i can get it for the time being....









Both Amps wired up and Tucked









I will have more pictures (better quality) later and comments on what I did...


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

here is a picture of the tweeters:

Left it in the stock housing: cut and trimmed the housing to point as much towards my head as possible. I didn't want to go and fab a new housing...

Front of the tweeter housing:









Here is the backside of the mounting of the tweeters:









Installed the new Yellow Top D34 and the fuse holder onto the car:









The crossover board that is going under the passenger seat:
-secured the bottom side with velcro and carpeted the whole thing









Here is the final amps with the new RCA cables and all black screws:









Now off to tuning!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Quick update:

Put in the BitOne DRC into the center console...accessible but hidden when i'm not using it:









Okay a little over a month of tuning and letting it settle i have some thoughts:
-The tweeters are aimed a little forward, at the right height but they sit somewhere in front of the steering wheel. I will have to think about how i want to modify that so I can get a better tweeter position but still maintain a very OEM stock look...
-Eliminated most of the rattles and everything else is synced up in terms of left right staging so all i need to deal with now is to play even more different music and find a happy medium for tuning and leave it alone...

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nice looking build


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Meelo, how did you get your window to stay up? Mine slid down when I was getting the panel liner out.

Mark


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

mfenske said:


> Hey Meelo, how did you get your window to stay up? Mine slid down when I was getting the panel liner out.
> 
> Mark


did you follow the how to? from the chuyler's build? 

did you take the window bolts out? If you did then you need to tape it up otherwise it will fall down or take the window out...your choice...but it has to be held by something...

i hope this helps


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

meelo said:


> did you follow the how to? from the chuyler's build?
> 
> did you take the window bolts out? If you did then you need to tape it up otherwise it will fall down or take the window out...your choice...but it has to be held by something...
> 
> i hope this helps


I'll make sure to read it. Thanks for the advice, I'll certainly use it to finish the project.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

mfenske said:


> I'll make sure to read it. Thanks for the advice, I'll certainly use it to finish the project.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...887-chris-mazdaspeed6-stereo-install-log.html

Just for your reference


----------



## Kar Kraftsman (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

The parts list: (just in case my sig disappears...it's referenced somewhere 

Speakers::
Front: Morel Elate 6 2-Way
Rear: Morel Maximo 5C
Subwoofer: Image Dynamics IDQ10 V.3

Amps::
Front: Arc Audio KS300.4
Rear: Zapco Studio ST4
Subwoofer: Arc Audio KS1000.1

Misc stuff::
Processor: Audison BitOne.1


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the look of Mazdas, and apparently their really reliable too. My dad had an old Protege that he bought for 5 grand at like 60,000miles. He drove it for another 80,000, needing nothing but tires, oil, and brakes, and sold it for 3,000.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks! with everything in the the mazda i'm not about to touch it anymore haha...this thing is gonna run with me until it can't run anymore!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions on whether or not it is a good idea or if the KS300.4 is capable of running the elates active? I am thinking I want to go active now and see what benefits I will see from it.

Will the 90W per channel be enough for the woofers and tweeters or am I just setting myself up for failure? 

I've never run anything active before...anything i should watch out for or keep in mind?


----------



## th3disturbed1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not a professional by any means when it comes to active, but when I was running about 100 watts to the tweeter and midbass (it was a Kenwood BTW), it sounded much better than passive but it really only opened up completely since I put 150+ to each. It's easier to get the sound your looking for active than passive IMO.

I'd start with about 3.2k hertz for the low pass/high pass and modify it from there


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

Firstly , nice work on the install. Practical, tidy and minimum weight in a performance car 

Secondly how did you go with the ks300.4? I am about to use mine on a HAT L4 and L1proSE set up.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks!

can you clear up your question? I'm a little confused at what you are asking.

I run mine active now..


----------



## SAM77H (May 19, 2010)

sorry I was just wondering how much difference it made when you went active with the ks300.4 and if you had any issues you encountered or advice seeing as I have the same amp.

I am actually just waiting on the wiring at the moment then I will be changing mine to active as well. I expect a huge difference seeing as I am using a Phoenix Gold MS275 and a passive L2x crossover right now.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

ah okay.

personally I think I was able to get my elated louder when I ran the amp bridged to give it 350Wx2 passive

but at active I have much more control. It sounds crisper for the type of music I listen to but I will admit that it doesn't sound as loud...bug that's not a big thing. Arc doesn't supply birthsheet but they claim to put out a much as 125W per channel...

well yes you'd see a huge difference as you are running a 2 channel with less power.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice build!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks!

I finally re-tuned my active and I love it a lot more! I have the tweets crossed over around 2.7K and the whole car sounds amazing.

The IDQ does not overpower the music but rather blends very well as a SQ build should be.

I will say I'm quite happy right now...


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice stuff.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

screw all the audio. nice corksport goodies!





ok the audio is nice too.


NEUMAN


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i like your little sagara sanosuke avatar.

neat build. i have a buddy who is way into mazdas. he had a mazda3, and just traded it for a speed3. zippy little things.

i really dig the idq trunk baffle too.


why did you switch from the max to the q?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks everyone...

I just didn't need the power it produced...but I wanted my trunk back too


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

Im redoing my setup, going active with an Audison LRX 2.9 on the Dyn 8" midbase and the VRX 4.300 for the midrange and tweeters. I have to extend the wires from my crossovers on the braces to the trunk so I got some more SS Karma speaker wire and will solder it to make them reach. I am also adding a 3 gang ground distribution block and am wondering where you grounded to? My whole trunk it deadened so I was thinking of running it to under the rear seat to a seatbelt bolt or something. Thoughts?
I just need to acquire a JBL MS-8, install under passenger seat and run RCAs and other wiring and then I think I will finally have a decent sounding stereo.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

aviator79 said:


> Im redoing my setup, going active with an Audison LRX 2.9 on the Dyn 8" midbase and the VRX 4.300 for the midrange and tweeters. I have to extend the wires from my crossovers on the braces to the trunk so I got some more SS Karma speaker wire and will solder it to make them reach. I am also adding a 3 gang ground distribution block and am wondering where you grounded to? My whole trunk it deadened so I was thinking of running it to under the rear seat to a seatbelt bolt or something. Thoughts?
> I just need to acquire a JBL MS-8, install under passenger seat and run RCAs and other wiring and then I think I will finally have a decent sounding stereo.


I grounded to the area where the seat belt bolts went but i made my own spot where i sanded a spot clean of paint and out a star washer down when tightening it. 

I haven't had any experience with the MS-8 so i can't comment. However it think you should be okay with it after it is done. Good luck!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

meelo, nice build. I think I would have kept the IDMAX and ran it IB. That sub is designed to run that way. See the spec sheet here: http://assets.sonicelectronix.com/manuals/imagedynamics/idmax12v3d4.pdf

Sorry to say this after you sold your IDMAX. I have IDQ12s now and am about to do 2 IDMAXs in IB configuration. I will post how it sounds after next weekend.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I can understand your opinion about the IDMAX being the perfect sub for IB as stated by the datasheet. 

However, I had many conversations with Matt and Eric from the old ID and they said that for me to use the IDQ in IB was still very acceptable. The datatsheet may not endorse it but for me the sound is very filling. I feel it fits well with my system and I don't have complaints. I felt the IDMAX was too much power on tap for my car and I just ended up turning it down to the point that I was wasting it (along with the want of trunk space back)

Thanks for the input but I am not sorry for my decision but I also sold it almost 2 years ago.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

So you had the IDMAX in a box? Did you ever try it like you have your IDQ?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

My history with ID has been as follows:
Previous car:
Sealed Dual IDQ10.V2 D4 
Sealed Dual IDMAX10.V3 D2

Current car:
IB IDMAX10.V3 D2
IB IDQ10.V3 D2

I have had it in a box and it was great, but i didn't need a 80lb box in my trunk and even with the IDMAX in a IB it took too much space. I adjusted my specs to my needs and demands.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I see you have experience with Image Dynamics subs. I will be trying out the IDMAX12s IB this weekend and then maybe sell the IDQ12s or IDMAXs depending on results. I even have a 13W7 I could try IB just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

as I have stated before, the IDMAX are lovely subs and if I could have the room I would keep them. I think you will like what they will produce. Are you looking for more SQ or SPL? I have always felt the IDQ's had quicker response for an SQ build.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I want SQ with a potential to once in a while crank it some. I don't listen to hip hop really so I need it to blend but still have some thump as I want to have the kick drums from the Dave Matthews Band live concert to kick me in the chest.

I will try both the IDQs and IDMAXs and see which gives the sound I am looking for. It will be easy since they fit the same hole.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I see you have experience with Image Dynamics subs. I will be trying out the IDMAX12s IB this weekend and then maybe sell the IDQ12s or IDMAXs depending on results. I even have a 13W7 I could try IB just for ****s and giggles.


My friend uses a 13w7ae IB in his car. It sounds great and several people on this forum have heard it in person. But you come to the same conclusion as meelo did. It is a great sub and it does great in IB but I feel it's wasting the sub's full potential. Don't get me wrong, it is an amazing setup but it's not necessary.

Btw. meelo, I don't know if you remember posting on my thread on 6club, but I should be updating it this weekend. My JBL w15gti mkii should be here wednesday and I'll be using it IB to replace my current Hertz HX250d's in IB. I'd be happy to know what you think, and also Steve (WhiteRabbit) but I haven't seen him on the forums lately. :worried:


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

GouRiki said:


> My friend uses a 13w7ae IB in his car. It sounds great and several people on this forum have heard it in person. But you come to the same conclusion as meelo did. It is a great sub and it does great in IB but I feel it's wasting the sub's full potential. Don't get me wrong, it is an amazing setup but it's not necessary.
> 
> Btw. meelo, I don't know if you remember posting on my thread on 6club, but I should be updating it this weekend. My JBL w15gti mkii should be here wednesday and I'll be using it IB to replace my current Hertz HX250d's in IB. I'd be happy to know what you think, and also Steve (WhiteRabbit) but I haven't seen him on the forums lately. :worried:


I will have to revisit 6club. I haven't been there in ages. I will re-read your thread and see what's new. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

meelo said:


> I will have to revisit 6club. I haven't been there in ages. I will re-read your thread and see what's new. Thanks for the heads up!


Wait til Saturday or Sunday. I just got the sub today so I'll be building tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## aviator79 (Nov 12, 2007)

what did you all do about the vent in the trunk on the drivers side beheind everything. It has like flaps I guess to prevent air pressure spikes when closing the trunk? Im just wondering cause I didnt do anything to mine as I recall, but figured it must be fluttering with the base...know what im talking about?


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

It rattles a lot with heavy bass so I took mine out and had it covered with deadener but then pulled the deadener off to see if there was a difference, so right now mine is just a hole. I'll probably put a little screen over it later or recover it up with deadener.

Nice chrome shadow in your sig btw


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

i think i put one some of the luxury liner pro on top of the area where the vent it. I don't really hear it to be honest. I have rattles and it seems that it comes from the headliner area at the moment. I too only hear it at very low bass notes. Everything else is very sharp and clean. 

One day, I will clean up the mounting area and prob sniff out the rattles but I'm happy with what I have going right now.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

meelo said:


> i think i put one some of the luxury liner pro on top of the area where the vent it. I don't really hear it to be honest.


Yea. I never noticed the vent rattling inside the car but whenever I was outside the car I could always hear it once I fixed my liscense plate. Now the only things that rattle on the outside are the spoiler and the car. I never noticed til recently but the area around the front wheels and hood also resonates at certain freqs.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha honestly I only care about inside rattles... My exhaust and intake take care of outside noises. My audio drown out all the other but rattles still exist


----------

